# Boas > Anacondas >  Fat neck

## hypnotixdmp

Thought y'all would like to see a fat fresh shed neck!!!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Annarose15

Lol, only on BP.net!!  :Rolleyes2:

----------

_hypnotixdmp_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Awesome....? Lol

----------

_hypnotixdmp_ (06-21-2013)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

lol, sorry, I laughed so hard when I made the post hahahaha

----------

_Annarose15_ (06-21-2013)

----------

